# Pricing Help



## jgrega (Dec 3, 2006)

I have a lawn care business and in the fall and winter do small to light tree pruning and removal. Today I had a client call that just bought 3 acres and needs "some" trees removed. I went out to bid the job today and got lost on what I should charge. What I am looking at is 30 blackjack trees that are no larger than 8in diameter and no larger than 30ft tall with most being around 20ft. All that the client wants is for the trees to be cut down and busted up for firewood. What should I charge? Should I go per tree, per hour, flat rate? Please help!


----------



## elmnut (Dec 3, 2006)

Give an hourly figure with an estimated number of hours, i.e. 70.00 a man hour, estimate 24-30 man hours. (numbers are hypothetical) Or just estimate your time and multiply by your hourly figure.


----------



## CwbyClmr (Dec 3, 2006)

I agree with elmnut, but don't give the hourly wage to the customer, I found that it more than likely will scare the customer. Figure how long it might take you then multiply it by the hourly wage, there is your estimate. Make sure that the customer knows that an estimate is exactly that, not a final price.
Cutting wood into firewood takes longer so figure some extra time for that, maybe 2 hours or so. If you are stacking the wood also figure that as well. 
I have tried to help customers in cost by leaving firewood that they requested being cut and it takes alot longer to do rather than just dropping the tree.
Estimate then add a little more to cover your costs.
Good luck!


----------



## elmnut (Dec 3, 2006)

CwbyClmr said:


> I agree with elmnut, but don't give the hourly wage to the customer, I found that it more than likely will scare the customer. Figure how long it might take you then multiply it by the hourly wage, there is your estimate. Make sure that the customer knows that an estimate is exactly that, not a final price.
> Cutting wood into firewood takes longer so figure some extra time for that, maybe 2 hours or so. If you are stacking the wood also figure that as well.
> I have tried to help customers in cost by leaving firewood that they requested being cut and it takes alot longer to do rather than just dropping the tree.
> Estimate then add a little more to cover your costs.
> Good luck!


Good advice, don't forget your travel time, and try to talk the customer into stacking the wood themselves to save money, and save yourself the pain in your butt.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Dec 4, 2006)

elmnut said:


> and try to talk the customer into stacking the wood themselves to save money



What I usually do on quotes where people want to save some money "fire wood will be cut to XX" lengths and piled where fallen". (14-15 for stove 18-20 for fireplace)

If they say you can use their lawn tractor & trailor, concider the liability you leave yourself open too.


How bad do you want the job? What is the probablility that it will become a revolving account? 

If it may take a maximum of 1.5 days, you may want to bid it for 2 full days of work. 

Letting the client know what your billable crew hour is is not a bad thing. Big properties you can set a budget and work once a month for some clients. The thing is to ensure there is not horseplay or excessive breaks taken. Then brake the bill down as to how many trees were done. 

You can say you will add in invasive plant removal too, like buckthorn, honeysuckle and wild grape (3 of the most damaging in S/E Wisconsin. In Gopher's area you could add bittersweet)


----------

